# Reading and a game ;)



## pvaughan008 (Oct 7, 2012)

Hopefully this is ok to post in the book corner - it is reading after all, and available for Kindle Fire. If a little off topic, please forgive me - I'm excited, as I have just released my first app.

It's called Nightmare Cove, and it's just in time for getting in the Halloween mood. It's a "choose your own horror" style text-based adventure. It's an interactive collection of short stories you might say. The stories are written by screenwriter Doug Eboch (Sweet Home Alabama), and he has a great adventure style to his take on terror. Each story has a variety of possible endings. There's combat with 50+ monster varieties (zombies, werewolves, vampires and much more), characters with unique bios, skillsets and items to equip. We have puzzle stories, murder mysteries, monster mash types, psycho thrillers, etc.

Oh and it doesn't require ANY internet, so after download, you can read it on a plane, train - wherever. Which was important to me, having used my Kindle for a few games while traveling.

It's just a lot of fun. Hope you'll go and try it out, and let us know what you think.
Thanks for reading - and playing!

Peter Vaughan

Link to game on the Amazon store:
Amazon.com: Nightmare Cove (Kindle Tablet Edition): Appstore for Android


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Peter,

welcome to KindleBoards!

Congratulations on the app! I'm going to be moving this to the Fire Talk section, which is where we allow developers to post about their apps. You may have this thread to talk about your app; please bookmark it so you'll be able to find it again to post to.

We have a seven day bump rule for promotional posts; this means you must wait seven days before making back-to-back posts to this thread. If someone else posts (for example, my post), you may respond, but then must wait seven days before replying again unless someone else posts.

You may also have a link to your app on Amazon in your signature.

For more on our rules, please read our Forum Decorum,

Thanks!

Betsy


----------



## pvaughan008 (Oct 7, 2012)

Thanks so much Betsy!

I appreciate the info and the move to the proper spot. Ok, so let's see, I have 7 days after this post, so I better make it a good one. First off - anyone who buys the game, thank you sincerely for trying it out, and please post back with your thoughts. Hope you enjoy it.

I'll write one of the character bios in the game, just to give ppl a taste of what they can expect to set the tone of the game. You can play Dr. William Ross in any of the game's interactive stories.
---

Growing up, William was never quite sure what he wanted to do. He was an avid martial artist but that wasn’t a career path he wished to pursue. Then he took Abnormal Psychology in college and found his calling. He did his doctoral dissertation on cults, specifically the Crimson Foot Cult. While in college he met Samantha and fell in love. After graduation he took a job at an institution for the criminally insane, and a year later he and Samantha married.

Then one night tragedy struck – William came home to find Samantha horribly murdered. There were hints of a cult connection and William wondered if his research might have drawn unwanted attention. A few nights later he was up late, unable to sleep, when he looked up to see Samantha standing in the middle of the room. She smiled, then vanished. William doesn’t believe in ghosts, so he assumed it was a hallucination from his grief-stricken, exhausted mind. But a few nights later Samantha appeared again… and again a few nights after that. She appears so regularly, in fact, that William has had to ask himself if her ghost might be real or if he’s going crazy...


----------



## pvaughan008 (Oct 7, 2012)

Ever watched a horror movie where one of the characters splits off from the rest of the group to explore that odd noise in the corner, and as the floorboards creak you're screaming, "NO, not that way!!"

This is the horror story game where YOU decide what happens next! Nightmare Cove is a collection of horror adventures, each one a self-contained short story, playable by one of four unique characters. As you play, your choices and the character strengths, weaknesses, abilities, and skills combine to make the story play a different way every time.

Read more at www.nightmarecove.com


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

and the KB link for the app is:


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Peter, so far, I'm not impressed. I press Start for the Tutorial, or I choose one of the adventures, either way it goes to the Select Character screen, and I'm stuck there. I've pressed everything and swiped the screen, but it's locked up there. I've restarted it half a dozen times with the same result.

I'm trying to play it on my Kindle Fire HD, which Amazon shows it's compatible with.


----------



## pvaughan008 (Oct 7, 2012)

Hi Jim,

I'm so sorry that Amazon listed it that way. I have not yet released the Kindle Fire HD copy of the game (should be coming within October), and I released the game with their "device targeting" option to only the Kindle Fire 1st gen and non HD versions. 

The reason it doesn't work for you in HD is that the graphics are not the right resolution, and the way to proceed from the character screen is a button that is off screen. Even if I told you how to click that area and get by, you'd be missing some key functionality again on the adventuring windows. There's just no way you should have been able to get a copy you can't use.

I'm going to contact Amazon customer service about it now, and again our apologies. I'll post back here when HD is available.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

No problem, but Amazon needs to drop the HD compatibility notice pretty quick, or I'm afraid you'll get some negative reviews from HD owners who spent $1.99 and can't play it. As of a couple of minutes ago, they're still showing HD compatibility.


----------



## John Stevenson (Oct 16, 2012)

Looks neat


----------



## pvaughan008 (Oct 7, 2012)

Thanks John for that.  

Jim, funny (or not so much) story about telling Amazon about the Kindle Fire HD glitch... they wrote me and said, no problem, we'll remove you from all Kindle devices and put you on non-Amazon devices. 

... sigh.

Anyway, I'm hoping my multitude of pleading emails in reply will see that fixed quickly, but should the game be unavailable to any Kindle Fire user, bear with us, I expect Amazon will eventually get it!


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Amazon has fixed it now.  It's showing as incompatible with my HD.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

And compatible with my brother's original Fire registered to my account.


Betsy


----------



## pvaughan008 (Oct 7, 2012)

Just another hello. Hope everyone is enjoying Halloween season!

If you're in the mood for a fun spooky story on your Kindle Fire, here's a few of the stories we have to play:
-------------

*Old, New, Undead, Blue* - You're excited to attend your friend's wedding. It promises to be a lovely, romantic affair. Hey wait, who invited the zombies?

*Déjà Vu* - A trip to an English manor house ends in murder. And the spirit of the deceased has trapped you in a time loop until you can solve it!

*Blood on the Snow* - A ski trip turns bad when you discover a body with the throat slit. It appears one of your companions is a psychotic killer&#8230; or is there something even darker at work?

*Bloodhorn Lodge *- The grand reopening of the Bloodhorn Lodge is only a few days away, but the staff has been reporting strange happenings. Perhaps the remodel hasn't completely wiped away the hotel's dark past&#8230;

www.nightmarecove.com for more info


----------



## pvaughan008 (Oct 7, 2012)

Hi all,

Just wanted to mention that my game, Nightmare Cove, is FREE today. It's an interactive text based game - like reading a murder mystery with some combat, treasure and choices along the way. 

If you're interested but want to try a few stories before you buy - today is the day to jump on and check it out.
Available for non HD Kindles.

Thanks for reading!
Peter


----------

